# Official 2014 UHS MCAT Exam Discussion Thread



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

Dear friends, 
This thread is intended for your help. I found the community here very helpful which has inspired me to do the same for others. Now I've collected _*SOME* questions of *MCAT 2012(some from my memory, and some from other sources which i'll share with you at the end). 

Please remember that some questions might be incomplete or inaccurate, but I've tried my best to find the accurate ones and have checked them against my memory too. So you can pretty much comfortably rely on these. Maybe the other members can confirm them too who gave entrance test in 2012?









...just continuing the legacy of "sharing knowledge".









Plx remember, do not hold back knowledge. The more you'll share it with others, the more it'll grow. So keep sharing... thanx to *_Muhammad Tauqeer for contribution and remember me in your prayesMcat 2013
Bio




The study of microorgansim is called
when we inserted gene into the DNA of plant then this kind of plant called
pasteurisation technique is used for
which of the following virus responsible for reverse transcriptase
the process in which we produce a large number of animals by asexual reproduction
which carbohydrate have keto group 1 ribose 2 glucose 3 dihydroxyacetone
ribose and deoxyribose contain how many number of carbon atom
acylglycerol is composed of
in animals fatty acids are
the atom between two amino acid
which of the following is not purine
the function of nucleous
most abundant carbohydrate in nature
the ph of pancreatic lipase
definition of koshland model
which is closely related to coenzyme
which prosthetic group is loosely attached to the protein part is known as
which is not present in higher in plants
definition of fluid mosaic model
the soluble part of cytoplasm
 lipid metabolis is occur in 1 SER 2RER
which organelle have connection with nuclear envelope
the lysosomes which eat their own part are called
which if the following in true about bacteria 1 lipid amount equal in both ? and + bacteria 2 lipids higher in ? bacteria and low in gram positive bacteria
vector is obtained from which organism
definition of side effect of penicillin
sleeping sickness is caused by
lovastation is used for
which fungi causes thrush
defifition of grade radiata
which layer form digestc tract and its glands
schistosoma is a worm which is present in
which worm enter into body by eating uncooked food
1 NADP produce how many ATP
the process by which energy is available to cell in a step by step breakdown of chain molecules into the cell
which is produce in human and other animals by anaerobic respiration
the saliva contain amylase , mucous and which kind of salt
in large intestine bacteria produce which type of vitamin
total lung capacity
PH of human blood
which serve as a precursor of steroid hormone
the life time of RBCs
the right RTRIUM PASSES BLOOD to right venticle by which type of valve
lymphoid masses produce agent which protect our body for disease the agent is
which is formed / produce when foreign particules enter into the body
which of the following introduce into the body during passive immunity
which type of bond present between antibody stands
the upper region of both light and heavy chain have 1 constant 2 variable
definition of hoemostasis
function of ADH in the body
ascending loop of henle absorb actively
 descending loop of henle absorb actively
one is come from kidney stone statement yad nai 
first vertebra of cervical
ball and socket joint example
the region present between 2 consecutive Z line
the zone between A band
the calcium bind with which during contraction of muscles
parts of forebrain
symphatic nerves system definition
L ? dopa is an effective drug is used in response to cure disorder
which metal contribule to set up or trigger Alzheimer disease
insuline and glucagons are in nature
which cells secrete testosterone
testosterone producing cells is present between
alpha cell of pancrease produces
what is the functionof glucagons
which disease is caused by treponema pallidum
the alternation involves only one and a few base pair in the coding sequences is called which type of mutation
penylketnuria is a type of mutation
down syndrome occur when pair of autosome unable to separate
definition of pleiotropy
definition of epistasis
which phase of virus use as a vector
in PCR DNA stand is separated by
cystic fibrosis patients lack a gene that?s codes for trans membrane carrier of the ion
the oldest homologous structure which is present in ancestor but no longer essential
definition of community
which is a biotic factor 1 atmosphere 2 lithosphere 3 hydrosphere 4 decomposer
micorrihize is an example of 1symbosis 2mutualism
defintion of mutualism
definition of eutrophication
ozone ma sa question ayia tha ab yad nai chota sa topic ha
the smallest unit of living organism
 ENGLISH
English and physics were easy and their was just need of attention. English was quite easy. There was synonyms like 
Iniquity, Intransigent, Inculcate, Lampoon, Heinous, Mesmerize, Illicit. 
Grammer ka liya advance ideal la lana koy grammer ke kistake us sa bhair sa nai ay gi
The questions for correction were;
1. Shelley is considered to be the best poet.
Shelley is considering to be the best poet.
2. Pakistani cricket team is forged on (something which I do not remember)
Pakistani cricket team is forged with(................).
3. The job which involves measurement, is called actuary.
4. Does anyone of you know about...............
In "spot the error" section, there were mostly prepositional errors like deprived (from), conscious (from) etc.

Physics 


If an object at 10cm from convex lens forms an image at 30cm, what will be the focal length?
2. If a solenoid is halved, what will be the magnetic field in each half of solenoid?
3. If the height of the fluid above the orifice is 10m, then what will be the speed of liquid flowing through that orifice?
4. If ratio of Q[SUB]2[/SUB]/Q[SUB]1 [/SUB]in first engine is 2/3 and ratio of Q[SUB]2[/SUB]/Q[SUB]1[/SUB] in second engine is 1/3 then what will be the ratio of efficiency of first engine to second?
5. Helium neon laser is used for????
6. Path of beta particle in Wilson cloud chamber is???..?
7. When there are more atoms in excited state than in ground state, this is called????
8. Which particles have highest penetration power? Alpha, beta or gamma?
9. Equation of Isothermal process.
10. When the ratio of voltages in X-ray tubes is 2:3. What will be the ratio of kinetic energy?
11. X-rays have very short wavelength. If we want to reduce the wavelength further, what should be done in X-ray tube? 12. Which particle is formed in following reaction? 90Th→91Pa. 13. Equation of critical angle θ= sin[SUP]-1[/SUP]η[SUB]2[/SUB]/η[SUB]1[/SUB]. 14. One numerical was about speed of sound whose exact figures are opaque to me now. But it was mentioned that if we increase temperature and pressure by some times then what will be speed? 15. If a man is freely falling from an elevator. What will be its apparent weight? 16. If the unit is kgm[SUP]2[/SUP]s[SUP]-3[/SUP], which will be the quantity? 17.If there are three gases in a vessel moving with velocity 1m/s, 2m/s and 3m/s, respectively, at 0[SUP]o[/SUP]C, What will be the ?mean? square velocity.18. If there is wire from top to bottom and the current is passed from bottom to top, what will be the direction of magnetic lines of force? Anticlockwise. 19. If there is a wire in between North and South Pole. This wire has current in upward direction. What will be the direction of force acting on wire? (diagram).
20. There was one diagram of ?Undamped? oscillator. 21. Equation of Stokes law is????..? 22. The product of area of cross section and velocity of fluid is??..? constant 23. The value of kinetic energy of a particle executing SHM at any instant is????..? 24. The point where clear image is formed is called near point. 25. What will be the inner shell transition when E[SUB]M[/SUB]-E[SUB]k[/SUB]? K[SUB]α[/SUB] or K[SUB]β[/SUB] 26. CAT is named as computerized axial tomography. 27. There was a numerical in percentage extension was asked. The formula of that question is (change in length/total length)x100 28. The condition in which body regains its shape without changing its original shape is called??? 29. There was numerical to find absorbed dose. 30. A source of sound wave emits waves of frequency ?f?. If ?v? is the speed of sound waves, then what will be the wavelength of the waves? a) v/f b) vf c) (v-u)/f d) (v-u)f 
31. Which of the following is the proper way to study the sinusoidal waveform of the voltage?
a) Voltage is connected to X input and the time base is switched off.
b) Voltage is connected to Y input and the time base is switched on.
c) Voltage is connected to Y input and the time based is switched off.
d) Voltage is connected to X input and the time based is switched on.
32. There was a diagram in which 3 resistances were connected in series. Equivalent resistance will be?

33. There was other simple numerical in which formulas like Q=CV and V=IR were applied. (sorry, I do not remember exact values).
8 question figure walay tha wo bad ma upload kar do ga


*chem. *
Is ka mcq bad ma per is ke be books line thi sari
1. When propene reacts with HBr, then product is CH[SUB]3[/SUB]-CH(Br)-CH[SUB]3.[/SUB]
2. The ratio of masses of H[SUB]2 [/SUB]and Cl[SUB]2[/SUB] in the formation of HCl?
H[SUB]2[/SUB]+Cl[SUB]2[/SUB]→2 HCl
3. In a period from left to right, atomic size decreases due to?..?
4. What will be number of electrons in valence shell of Cl[SUP]-[/SUP]?
5. In comparison to oxygen gas a strong triple covalent bond is present between nitrogen atoms in a molecule and therefore nitrogen gas is:
a) Highly reactive gas
b) Completely inert like noble gases
c) Very less reactive gas
d) Moderately reactive gas
6. Which type of ketones gives iodoform test?
7. Hydrolysis of oxides of elements of group II-A increases down the group. Which oxide has minimum hydrolysis?
a) MgO
b) CaO
c) SrO
8. pH of unpolluted rain water is????
9. PVC is an example of
a) Addition polymer
b) Condensation polymer
c) Biopolymer
d) Thermosetting polymer
10. Yellow color in photochemical smog is due to??..?
11. Relative acidic strength of alcohol , phenol , water and carboxylic acids is
a) Carboxylic acid > Ethanol > Phenol > Water
b) Carboxylic acid > Phenol > Water > Ethanol
c) Phenol > Carboxylic acid > Ethanol > Water
d) Water > Phenol > Ethanol > Carboxylic acid
12. Which is redox reaction?
a) AgCl+NaNO[SUB]3[/SUB]→AgNO[SUB]3[/SUB]+NaCl
b) Na→Na[SUP]+[/SUP]+1e
c) Cl[SUB]2[/SUB]+1e→1/2Cl[SUP]-[/SUP]
d) Na+1/2Cl[SUB]2[/SUB]→NaCl
13. Formula of Alanine
14. Which is the structure of Zwitter ion?
15. When cholesterol accumulates in arteries, which disease occurs?
16. There were four graphs in which graph of Arrhenius equation was to be pointed out.
17. Collagen is present in
a) Hair b) Nail c) Tendon
18. Average atomic mass of neon is??..?
19. There was a diagram of voltaic
20. A diagram of Cis trans isomerism.
21. The order of reactivity of alkyl halides in the case of RF, RCl, RBr, RI.
22. There was a voltaic cell in diagram in which there were two electrodes Cu and Zn. Cu electrode was on right side while Zn was at left side. There was porous partition in between them. These electrodes were joined through a volt meter which was deflected toward left. The question was, ?what is direction of flow of electron??
a) Cu to Zn.
b) Right to left.
c) Through Porous partition to Zn.
d) Zn to Cu.
(because a, b and c options are somewhat similar, I selected ?d?. I think this is right) 
23. Bacteria react to form?????gas.
24. Which gas shows more non-ideal behaviour? He, N[SUB]2[/SUB], H[SUB]2[/SUB], CO[SUB]2[/SUB]


----------



## impak (Dec 9, 2010)

*MCAT MCQS*

thanks for sharing such valuable and productive information.hope you'll post the answers as well.


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer (Jun 16, 2013)

*UHS MCAT 2013*

Physics & Chemistry in UHS MCAT 2013


----------



## Fahad Khan (Jul 20, 2014)

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> Physics & Chemistry in UHS MCAT 2013


can you upload remaining qeustins of chem
and eng papers plzompous:ompous:ompous:


----------

